

Amazon cuts ties with Colorado Affiliates, without notice - zacharypinter
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704869304575110040812179072.html

======
zacharypinter
Apparently the Colorado legislature tried to force Amazon to start charging
sales tax to Colorado residents since it had affiliates that operated out of
Colorado.

The Colorado law is bad and so is Amazon's handling of the situation (closing
accounts on the same day they sent out the email notice).

------
jemfinch
Amazon warned California affiliates that if such a law passed in California,
it would be forced to sever its relationship with them; I find it hard to
believe that it did not similarly warn Colorado residents prior to the passage
of this legislation.

------
_delirium
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1176039>

